

Ask HN: Vote for a nonprofit logo - gnus

http://i.imgur.com/pgb3y.png
The one that represents a fun innovative charity! Just state A/B. Thanks!
======
chloester
I like A, but maybe with a slightly thicker font. It matches the hand drawn
style of the logo.

~~~
switz
+1

------
DanBC
Both are pretty close to the superman logo. (Another commenter has already
mentioned this.) If I was chosing for a project I was running I'd be wary of
that.

I think I prefer the hand-letter version. But that maybe just because I don't
like the typography of the other version - I'm pretty sure that nicer
typography of B would sway me.

In general I'm against hand lettered logos, unless they make sense in context.

~~~
gnus
Hi and thanks. It's super to depict a super cent - so the superman logo
similarities are intentional. What font would you suggest?

------
gw666
Sorry, but neither speaks to me. I wouldn't want to associate myself with
anything having to do with such a logo.

~~~
hansy
Pretty harsh. Care to elaborate a little more?

------
teja1990
I like A , try it with comic sans font, it might give a similar feel to that
hand drawn logo :)

------
cambriar
A

If I was a kid and I saw A and a bucket, I'd reach into my pocket real quick!
B's cool too, though. Superman-esk. Good luck.

------
gnus
Please also kindly add why you chose it.

------
DistortedRhymes
A

